# BATCH  -.-  PATH Umgebungsvariable um einen Eintrag erweitern



## vipe (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte gerne diesen Eintrag  ;C:\Programme\MySQL\bin    in meine Umgebungsvariable für immer setzten, aber dies über eine Batch Datei !

All meine Versuche sind bislang gescheitert (ständig Syntaxfehler bei Befehl  REG ADD ...)

Wenn ich es so mache
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\Programme\MySQL\bin
ist der Eintrag gesetzt, aber nur solange die Konsole geöffnet ist.

Ich will diesen Eintrag aber immer haben, auch nach einem Neustart und dieser Eintrag muss über eine Batchdatei eingetragen werden.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen oder ein Tipp geben?


----------



## derWitt (23. Juli 2007)

Am einfachsten geht es, wenn Du den Pfad einfach in die allgemeine Path-Variable einbindest.
Arbeitsplatz, Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, Erweitert, Umgebungsvariablen.

Dort kannst du deinen neuen Pfad eintragen, dann gilt er global...

Ein weitere Weg ist über die Registratur:
Unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Environment lassen sich weitere Pfade angeben. 
Reg-Schlüssel lassen sich wiederum beliebig importieren.

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## vipe (24. Juli 2007)

Diese Möglichkeit ist mir bekannt.^^  Dennoch vielen dank für den Tip.

Ich habe mir eine Installationsroutine für eine MySQL-Installation über Batch geschrieben, und es wäre wirklich sehr schön, wenn diese Batch auch selbstständig die Umgebungsvariable Global setzt ohne das ich es manuell machen müsste.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (24. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Du kannst den Registry Eintrag ja in einer .reg Datei ablegen, und aus der Batch herraus dann Regedit mit dieser Datei als Parameter aufrufen.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.rgagnon.com/gp/gp-0005.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## chrysler (29. Juli 2007)

Ist es denn möglich, einen Weg ausser über die Registry zu gehen, sodass auch nach einem Neustart der Pfad als Umgebungsvariable erhalten bleibt?

Kann man eine .reg-Datei auch als Quellcode in einer Batch verwenden, ohne direkt über eine .reg-Datei zu gehen?


----------



## derWitt (31. Juli 2007)

Wenn ein Eintrag in die Registry gemacht wird, dann bleibt die Einstellung in jedem Fall auch über den Neustart hinaus erhalten.

Und:
Es gibt meines Erachtens nichts "dauerhafteres" als die Registry... Die autoexec.bat gibt es nicht mehr... 

Apropos:
Du kannst natürlich eine Batch-Datei basteln, den Pfad dort exportieren, und in deinen Autostartordner die Batch aufrufen... 
Allerdings gibt es nur noch wenige Wege, die noch komplizierter sind. 

Gruss
Oliver


----------

